# 51st New England Bottle Club’s Annual Show & Sale April 9th



## delphinis (Apr 5, 2017)

*
09 April 2017*[FONT=&amp] (Sunday) [/FONT]*Dover, New Hampshire*[FONT=&amp] – [/FONT]*51st New England Bottle Club’s Annual Show & Sale*[FONT=&amp] at the Elks Club, 282 Durham Road, (Rt. 108, Exit 7 off Spaulding Turnpike), Dover, New Hampshire 03820, 9:00 am to 3:00 , Admission $2, Early Admission (8:00 am – 9:00 am): $15, Contact Rick Carney, 207.729.3140 – [/FONT]*FOHBC Member Club

*


----------



## delphinis (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone else going?


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 5, 2017)

Wish I could...was always one of my favorites.  Long trip for me these days though!


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 7, 2017)

Im going hoping to sell a years worth of finds


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

How was it?


----------

